# Warner's and Tippecanoe?



## LisaTammy (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi, everyone. Been laid up with this stupid lung/sinus infection for over a week so I have been trying to study and make myself more familiar with the look etc. of old glass, companys, bottlemarks, etc,,  Looking at ebay I came across this Warner's Safe Cure with label. It appears to say on top of the safe T.ippecanoe.  How would this be related to the Tippecanoe's we all know?  It may not say even say that but it looks like it to me. Does the label look correct?   I can't afford it, but it is very difficult to know if something is correct by some pics on ebay.Lisa     http://www.ebay.com/itm/D...ER-LABEL-/111459756510


----------



## goodman1966 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey Lisa, I hope your felling better ! You could compare it to this out of the 1883 warners pamphlet I got recently.blow it up and read through it. It talks about the safe and there being some red ink. The top of the safe in my pamphlet says "Warners Safe Remedies". But I suppose there could have been variations. Or my pamphlet is a fake ! lol. Mitch[attachment=image.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 17, 2014)

The canoe bottles are the same Warner and if you notice around the safe is also Safe Diabetes Cure and others. The labels on the canoe bottles also had the safe on them according to Ring.


----------



## ScottBSA (Sep 17, 2014)

I looked at the ebay photos and across cyberspace, the labels look good.  Most fakers wouldn't bother with the bottom label and finding a piece of oxidized paper to glue on the top where there was a band over the cork. You would expect to pay a premium for something labeled.  In my local world, an unlabeled whiskey bottle can go for around $25.  Same thing with a label, 75 dollars or so.  You mentioned the "look" of old glass.  I have been trying for years to quantify the "look" of old glass.  People ask me how I know its old.  Most of the time, it "looks" old. Scott


----------



## LisaTammy (Sep 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys. I find this hobby endlessly fascinating but there sure is a lot to learn. I thought the label was correct because the bidding was going fast lol. Mitch thanks for posting the pic that is helpful. I need to start a file or something with all these old labels. Lisa


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello to you all again,  I have a WARNERS  that has two cross over 1/8" bead strips on the side of the neck under the finish.  The is one on each side of the bottle.  I have another whiskey oval that has these glass clips also.  So they are about three eighths of an inch long.,  It is a bottle mystery to me because I haven't found the reason for their existence or purpose.  They didn't have any effect on the mold function, yet they are almost an eighth of an inch of glass thickness.If anyone can offer a clue - let me know what you think they are for or to do.  RED Matthews


----------

